
Replacing JavaScript: How eBay made a web app 50x faster by using WebAssembly - mamby
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/replacing-javascript-with-webassembly-how-ebay-made-a-web-app-50x-faster-by-switching-programming-languages/
======
masonic
Yet for me, eBay's _login page_ takes a full 8-10 seconds to load.

------
skybrian
eBay's blog post. It's a bar code reader:
[https://www.ebayinc.com/stories/blogs/tech/webassembly-at-
eb...](https://www.ebayinc.com/stories/blogs/tech/webassembly-at-ebay-a-real-
world-use-case/)

